# NIC problems on cloned target[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

I have a strange NIC issue on a cloned target.

Everything works on the cloned target except eth0 does not seem to exist:

kids2 kids # ip link

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

2: sit0: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

3: eth1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1a:13:b4:54:26 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

4: wifi0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 280

    link/ieee802.11 00:22:43:02:94:49 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

5: ath1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP 

    link/ether 00:22:43:02:94:49 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

This screws up Net.eth0. For some reason when the module loads it brings up eth1 rather than eth0.

How can I fix this?

CHeers,

johnLast edited by jserink on Sun Jul 11, 2010 6:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

cd /etc/udev/rules.d

rm 70-persistent-net.rules

reboot

----------

## jserink

 *krinn wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop
> 
> cd /etc/udev/rules.d
> 
> rm 70-persistent-net.rules
> ...

 

Krinn::

You are THE man.

Followed your instructions, worked like a charm.

Cheers,

John

----------

